# Network cable drop on manufacturing plant floor?



## slm (Aug 6, 2013)

The manufacturing plant that I work at has several dozens of 3 phase cord drops suspended from kellum grips. In the last several years many of the small machines that are plugged into these drops also need a cat 5e cable to connect to our computer system.

Is there a good way to suspend a cat5e cable for this application? The drops are typically 20 - 25 feet down from the ceiling.


----------



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

I saw a setup at a costco with cat5s in liquitight (or some equivalent flexible raceway) being suspended with a Kellum then terminating In a bell box.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Just put a regular data outlet on the ceiling and run patch leads down, when they break you will just have to replace the patch lead. We have just used gripple wire in the past crimped onto the patchleads and onto an anchor with loops in the patchlead after its ziptied.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

you could hang some carflex down from a kellums grip and just put a box mount kellum terminated into an FSD box at the bottom. I wouldn't use metallic liguid tight with a kellum grip, the armour tends to break after awhile and might damage the cable.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

They do make armored cat 5 cable.
Most places I have seen this do just as chewy suggested though.


----------



## tooooli (Apr 8, 2014)

We just use some 1 1/4" Rigid pipe spanning the entire height with a floor flange holding the bottom in place.
We mount a box at the appropriate height.

Quality Workmanship.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

tooooli said:


> We just use some 1 1/4" Rigid pipe spanning the entire height with a floor flange holding the bottom in place.
> We mount a box at the appropriate height.
> 
> Quality Workmanship.


This if it doesn't need to be flexible.


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have seen at the plant i'm at where they run jackchain hanging down and zip tie the cat5 to the jack chain. Provides some strain relief at least.


----------

